# Ortiz vs Shamrock rematch is off!



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

Tito has pulled out, no reason given as of yet but I am assuming it is his knee.  Replacing Tito is Forrest Griffin who will now fight Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Cujo (Apr 25, 2006)

Tito pulled? I didn't see that coming.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## green meanie (Apr 25, 2006)

Nooooooo! Damn it.


----------



## Odin (Apr 25, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Tito has pulled out, no reason given as of yet but I am assuming it is his knee. Replacing Tito is Forrest Griffin who will now fight Ken Shamrock.


 
forest Griffin???what?he's no where near shamrocks level!!were did you read this?

Thats a shame I was looking forward to that fight.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 25, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> forest Griffin???what?he's no where near shamrocks level!!were did you read this?
> 
> Thats a shame I was looking forward to that fight.


 
From what I hear he gave Tito one hell of a good fight. Can't imagine he wouldn't try to do the same with Shamrock.


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> From what I hear he gave Tito one hell of a good fight. Can't imagine he wouldn't try to do the same with Shamrock.


 
I agree.  Watching this fight, you could see the look of disgust on Shamrock and Lidells face when the decision was given to Tito.  I'm sure that Forrest will give 110% in this match.  I would've loved to see Ken and Tito fight again, but I'm looking forward to this fight as well!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

I really wanted to see tito and ken but I guess that is not going to happen again.
Terry


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 25, 2006)

Tito beat Ken last time around and Forrest damn near beat Tito, so its not that bad of a choice....just goes to show, Forrest will fight anyone. 

It has the potential to be a good fight. Forrest isn't as good as any of the guys he fights, he just stays in there and turns it into a good fight.

7sm


----------



## rutherford (Apr 25, 2006)

I wonder if Forest Griffin with get Tito's title shot if he beats Shamrock.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 25, 2006)

I am a little disapointed. I wanted to see if Shamrock could redeem himself. I really like Forrest though.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I wonder if Forest Griffin with get Tito's title shot if he beats Shamrock.



Not likely, Shamrock isn't really a top contender.  Tito was only getting a title shot cause he's got good management.  Beating Forrest and Ken would not have gotten anyone else a title shot.

Forrest has a few more fights too go before then.  But then again if he does win, he'll be a big name fighter, actually he already is.  UFC may wat to toss him in the deepend to push a PPV sooner then he should be in there...


----------



## rutherford (Apr 25, 2006)

You're whole post is pretty much exactly what I was thinking, except I was also thinking that a lot of the fights seem to be based on what people want to see rather than what would be a good fight and who honestly deserves a title shot.

I don't think much of the UFC's fight matching.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 25, 2006)

Forrest vs Ken I think will be a good fight.  Forrest asked for it, and I think he will win it.  Ken's just not in his Prime anymore, he's not gonna still be going all out like Forrest does into the 3rd round....

But a title fight would be premature, for either Tito or Forrest.


----------

